# Carla's Ceviche



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Here is my favorite Ceviche recipe, that I wanted to share with you. I prepare this on every trip to the DeepBlue

There are many different recipes, but I like this one the best. It also depends how fast you want it to cook..if you use just limes it takes about 1 day to cook... If you add 1 grapefruit to 6 limes it cooks in about 25 minutes. And here it is...

*Carla's* *Ceviche*

*1lb fresh fish.*
*1 large onion*
*6 limes*
*1 grapefruit*
*4 cloves garlic*
*1 jalapeno*
*3 or 4 yellow, or orange bell peppers*
*Fresh Cilantro...and I use alot of Cilantro*
*2 tomatoes (or 1 can diced tomatoe's & Chilies Drained)*
*Lousiana Hot Sauce*
*1 mango*

*Cut fish into small chunks makeing sure to remove any dark meat.*

*Squeeze limes...1 grapefruit to every 6 limes...In case you are going to double the recipe.*

*Place fish in Ziploc bag and cover with lime and grapefruit juice. Be sure all of the fish is covered with juice as this is what will "cook" the fish. Place in ice box. for about 20 -30 minutes. After most of the fish has turned white..drain lime juice.*

*I chop up all vegatables the day before going offshore and put in a plastic bowl. Except for the Mango..it goes in the last minute..*

*Mix fish with vegetables. Place in Ice Box for 1 hour. The Secret is right before serving...chop up 1 Mango...now serve with Wheat Crackers...YUMMM*
__________________


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OK now, that sounds good!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

1 grapefruit for every 6 limes. That is a good idea. thanks


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Seahuntress: What is your favorite fish for this?


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Can I use trout and reds?


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Red Fish would work well. Its a little tougher meat. I have never tried it with trout...I love fried trout. Ceviche usually requires chunks of fish. The Best fish for ceviche are Trigger, Tuna, Grouper, Wahoo, Cobia, AmberJack, Snapper & Hogfish

Yum...you are making me hungry....I should have made Ceviche last Friday, then my partner would not of gotten sick on Store bought frozen Brisket.

That's the first trip I didn't make Ceviche on...and look what happens.

The grapefruit to the 6 limes works. It cooks it fast...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*It works*

It works!!! The 6 limes to 1 grapefruit cooks it in about 25 min.

I asked a pharmacist that is a 2 cooler about the chemistry of the limes and grapefruit because,I had to prove a point to someone else. The pharmacist, that is a chemist...said the acid contents together cook it!!! I've been making it for years now....It feels you up.

And in turn with all the potassium, vitamins and protein you get out of it. I can make 4 dives in 1 day!!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Favorite Fish??*



FREON said:


> Seahuntress: What is your favorite fish for this?


Favorite fish??? Well I do like any kind....I guess favorite would be maybe Grouper, but then I like Amber Jack and Cobia also...

You can also cook shrimp this way too....I love Shrimp.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Huntress: I have some wahoo and shrimp thawing out for dinner. How do you think shrimp/wahoo ceviche would turn out


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Wonderful*

Wonderful...I forgot to mention Wahoo...that is one of my favorites too, and I love to catch them... Wahoo & Shrimp Ceviche would be an excellent choice.

Call me when its ready


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*scallops*

You can even cook Scallops with it...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It will be ready around 7:30. If you leave now, you can be here by then.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Your wife??*

But what about your wife???


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Who said I had a wife? If I did have one, I would make enough for her and have her serve it to us along with the white wine. j/k Speaking of spouses, I noticed a funny looking growth on your right shoulder in your profile picture. I will let you know how the ceviche turns out with the shrimp and wahoo combo.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Man's Arm*



FREON said:


> Who said I had a wife? If I did have one, I would make enough for her and have her serve it to us along with the white wine. j/k Speaking of spouses, I noticed a funny looking growth on your right shoulder in your profile picture. I will let you know how the ceviche turns out with the shrimp and wahoo combo.


That mans arm??? That was a "good luck" hug to Dryespo for his SBO tournament in Florida. I believe he has a wife, that he intends to stay with..thats his growth.

I have no growth as of yet....but, I'm working on snagging one. But, I seem to frighten them away...with my charm, good looks, and style...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*How was it??*

How did the Wahoo and Shrimp turn out with my Ceviche Recipe???


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It was excellent


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It is hard to beat fresh chicken dolphin for ceviche in my opinion. try it.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

This sounds like a great recipe. I had some shrimp ceviche in at Chinkanaab Park in Cozumel a couple of weeks ago and it was awesome.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*It was time to give it up*

It was time to give it up!!!

Most are amazed you can actually cook it that fast. With the combination of limes and grapefruit....I'm always having to call on the pharmacist to prove it acutally cooks that fast offshore with no heat...


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Speaking of Pharmacist..did he mention that if you are taking Calan/verapamil that you can not eat grapefruit..an enzyme in grapefruit (only) causes the medication to break down too quickly and release to fast in the bloodstream..causing a major drop in your blood pressure....be careful gang..


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Calan/verapamil*



NurseD-bait said:


> Speaking of Pharmacist..did he mention that if you are taking Calan/verapamil that you can not eat grapefruit..an enzyme in grapefruit (only) causes the medication to break down too quickly and release to fast in the bloodstream..causing a major drop in your blood pressure....be careful gang..


Calan/verapamil.....what is that? I'll have to call my friend, and ask him, if he's still speaking to me 

Well at least we all know that Ms. Carla's Ceviche does have grapefruit in it!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Most ordinary people eat grapefruit....*It happens to be very good for you!!! I'm 46, and usually make 4 Deepdives every weekend....because I eat Ceviche.

Tomatoes are full of potassium and then you get High Protein from the fish, and all the vitamins you get from Bell peppers, and the citrus....I'm never tired...
Maybe that's whats wrong...I want to go go go all the time!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

U Go Girl


----------



## roughie (Aug 6, 2006)

snapper, reds, trout, flounder, bream, bass, catfish, grouper, ling, sheephead, etc. all make good seviche.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

well here is a fast ceviche that we make in panama it is a good snack at a party get some tuna in the can or a bag if the bag add a little olive oil to it squeeze a lime on it and some habanero's or if you like just your favorite hot sauce i like it with a jamican hot sauce i buy at fiesta that has a habanero base any way no need to let it sit or any thing just scop it on the crackers right away its pretty good not real ceviche but a fast and tasty cousin


----------

